# A Tear In My Eye.



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Before anyone from a "warm" state reply's, I'm jealous. The DW and I finally broke down and winterized the old Tt this past weekend. Of course it was 65 degrees but... We did manage to take a little "nap" in between cleaning chores so all was not lost.









Guess we'll have to move a little further south in a few years to use it full time.

Next question: Is it Spring time yet? sunny


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Big Iron,

Sorry to hear your "bad news!" We're planning on driving through your neck of the woods on our way to Disney in 2 weeks. We're desperate to avoid the 495 Beltway and the Wilson Bridge as we are leaving around 4pm on Thursday the 17th. We're planning on taking 301 through Waldorf and LaPlata and then connecting to I-95 around Fredericksburg.

Do you have any tips for us?


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

I think your making a very wise choice. I think you might get tied up just a bit in Waldorf (due to the time)but not for more than 15-20 minutes or so. It is a very nice drive once you get past Waldorf. I can make it to Richmond (I-295) from Waldorf in about 1.5 hours (with Tt).

Not that I think you'll be going to fast with a trailer in tow but watch yourself after you pass thru Port Royal. Usually there are a lot of speed traps. Follow RT 207 once you hit Bowling Green (follow I-95 signs). Gas up right before you hit I-95, it's the cheapest for a while.

Hope this helps. Enjoy the trip.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Well, it's a little depressing to put the trailer away for the season but we love the holidays which are right around the corner and then spring is just around the corner from there









Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Big Iron,

Sorry to hear of your loss. Our deepest sympathies are with you and yours.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome to the group of Outbackers now camping in the "hot stove league".


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

NAPPING on the job, eh?

I don't believe you were NAPPING!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We are all here for you.

Well at least there is e-camping









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> We did manage to take a little "nap" in between cleaning chores so all was not lost.


So that's what you call it in the Capital district, eh?







Funny, we call it the same thing up here in New England too!









Tim


----------



## Martybeech (Mar 13, 2004)

I know the feeling. It gets worse every year


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Mines winterized in the back yard but maybe I could use it for a "nap" myself.

John


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I've been debating putting mine to bed for the winter too. We won't have any freezing weather probably until January but we're building a new house and don't see any trips on the horizon until spring. It just don't seem right to winterize in shorts.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well I got one more trip next weekend.
Then it will go to bed for the winter.
Before you know it will be spring again.

Don


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear you are putting the Outback to bed.







I really don't want to mention this, but I am from the "Deep South" and the weather here is great. sunny Today was 86 and at night is near 60. We are leaving Sunday for the beach for 4 days







. Man I hate telling all of you this. I am so sorry.









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

88 today -- 92 tomorrow...


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Ghosty and Crawfish,
Have you ever been in Michigan in the fall it is Beautiful, 60's today leaves all golden , burnth red fluttering down on a pleasant breeze. You guys don't know what your missing.








We like it hot too. We will be leaving for Cancun in a month







The place may not be perfect but we love it all the same. Viva Cancun sunny 
Jan


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Well, we are going out next weekend to Helen, GA. And yes, I did it today, I even planned ONE more trip today for the Dec. 2 weekend back to Stone Mtn, Ga, and then she will go down for the winter...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I would like to get out for the long weekend but almost all the campgrounds around here are closed







. I'm still holding out for one more trip.

John


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Jan,

Me and DW when to Cancun last December for Christmas and loved it.








I just wanted to know if yall was going down to help rebuild.







Just kidding. I heard it was tore up pretty bad down there. All jokes aside, yall have a great trip. sunny

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------

